# Can't buy games on steam?



## BeTrueToYourself (Dec 26, 2009)

It appears I am unable to purchase any games on steam.. Every time I try to purchase a game I get the following error ''An unexpected error has occurred. Unable to proceed with your purchase. Please contact Steam Support.'' I have tried various payment methods, various accounts and get the same error every single time. I want to buy CS GO while its on offer damn it!

I have tried every solution suggested and have contacted steam but the offer ends in 15 hours and I think by the time they respond it will be too late.. Boohoo for me.

Has anyone else has this problem?


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

are you trying it online or within steam itself? try restarting steam and then re-installing it. steam also locks accounts if they suspect fraud is involved.


----------



## BeTrueToYourself (Dec 26, 2009)

I am doing it online through steam? Yeah I read about the fraud thing so to check if that was causing the error I made a new account and it still wouldn't let me buy a game so I don't think that's it. Bloody annoying why won't they just take my monies and put it in their pocket.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

what have you tried so far to fix this? don't just say everything!


----------



## BeTrueToYourself (Dec 26, 2009)

I have tried deleting everything in my steam directory with the exception of steamapps and steam.exe then restarted my pc, I have completely uninstalled steam and reinstalled, I have tried multiple accounts to purchase a game with and tried multiple payment options. I tried purchasing through my browser and the client, I have also tried adding ?ccUK or whatever at the end of the web steam store URL and again it failed.

All I could find online I tried  the way I had to do it was get my bro to gift me the game and I send him monies lol.

Hopefully steam give me a solution soon.


----------

